# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Δε βρίσκει όλα τα ψηφιακά κανάλια και το σήμα είναι ασθενές

## pavel

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω 2 τηλεοράσεις στο σπίτι μια σαλόνι και μία δωμάτιο. Αυτή που έχω στο σαλόνι επί 2 χρόνια την είχα και έβλεπα μέσω OTE TV. Πλέον το κατήργησα και πήγα να συνδέσω το καλώδιο της κανονικής κεραίας και να κάνω αναζήτηση, αλλα βρίσκει με το ζόρι 10 με 14 κανάλια και αυτά με όχι καλή ποιότητα. Δοκίμασα άλλα καλώδια, τίποτα. Έφερα μέχρι και την άλλη TV απο το δωμάτιο και την συνέδεσα στην ίδια πρίζα κεραίας και τα έβρισκε κανονικά όλα! Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Χάλασε η τηλεόραση? Ο ενσωματωμένος αποκωδικοποιητής της? Τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## vasilllis

Να καλέσεις ένα τεχνικό να δει την κεραία

----------


## pavel

Καλησπερα Βασιλη. Αν φταιει η κεραια, πως γινεται στην ιδια πριζα κεραιας η αλλη τηλεοραση να τα βρισκει ολα και να μην εχει προβλημα? Εφερα την αλλη απο το υπνοδωματιο στο σαλονι, την συνδεσα και τα εβρισκε ολα. Αρα λογικα δε θα επρεπε να σκεφτουμε οτι δεν φταιει η κεραια?

----------


## vasilllis

Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι με την άλλη τηλεόραση έβλεπες κανονικά.

----------


## stam1982

Δοκιμασε τη "χαλασμενη" στι αλλο δωματιο.Εναλλακτικα δοκιμασε με εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη.

----------


## pavel

Παιδια, δοκιμασα με εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη (εναν που εφερα απο το χωριο μου) και τα βρισκει ολα. Τα δειχνει κανονικοτατα ολα (βεβαια επειδη ειναι φθηνιαρικος δεν υποστηριζει την αναλυση της TV αλλα το θεμα μας ηταν τα καναλια). Αρα φταιει η τηλεοραση τελικα! Δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως χαλασε ο ενσωματωμενος αποκωδικοποιητης της ρε γαμωτο και ειναι και καλη. Samsung και οταν ειχε πρωτοβγει το 2010 (την εχω 8 χρονια περιπου), μου ελεγε φιλος που ασχολειται οτι ειναι καλο μοντελο και οτι εχει πολυ προχωρημενα πραγματα για την εποχη (οντως) και γιαυτο την πηρα. Τωρα τι να κανω, να παρω εναν αποκωδικοποιητη εξωτερικο ή να την παω για σερβις να μου την φτιαξουν?

----------


## vasilllis

Η τσεπη σου τι λεει?
Ενα 40€ ρι δεν θα εχει ο αποκωδικοποιητης?

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα,
υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να εχεις οριακη ληψη και απλα ο αποκωδικοποιητης της τηλεορασης να ειναι πιο αναισθητος.

Η κεραια πρεπει να μετρηθει πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε αλλο.

----------


## pavel

Και με τον αποκωδικοποιητη τα πιανω επειδη ειναι πιο "δυνατος"? Και τι κανω σε αυτη την περιπτωση? Πως κανω την μετρηση που λες? Υποψιν οτι ολη η οικοδομη εχει την ιδια κεραια. Θα ηθελα προφανως την πιο γρηγορη και οικονομικη λυση, οσο ειναι δυνατον αυτο.

----------


## aktis

Παύλο , ποιός είναι ο φτηνός δέκτης με την καλή λήψη ; 
Δεν νομίζω αυτη η αδυναμία της τηλεόρασης σου να θεωρείται βλάβη εκτός  και αν έγινε απότομα χωρίς να πειράξεις την καλωδίωση της κεραίας .

Πάντως και εγω έχω παράδειγμα απο εγκατάσταση με μέτριο σήμα , όπου ο ενσωματωμένος εργοστασιακός δέκτης της TV ήταν πιο αναίσθητος απο εξωτερικό δέκτη 
( edision hybrid lite , αγοράστηκε τυχαία επειδη είχε πιο γρηγορο μενου απο τον απολύτως φτηνότερο edision )
Εχει ψάξει κανένας σε δύσκολη λήψη για τον πιο ευαίσθητο δέκτη γενικά ;

----------


## pavel

Χρησιμοποιησα τον αποκωδικοποιητη Strong SRT 8114 και τα πιανει καμπανα ολα. Εβαλα αλλη τηλεοραση στην ιδια πριζα κεραιας και παλι τα πιανει ολα καμπανα. Αυτη η Samsung ομως τιποτα.. Εντωμεταξυ δε ξερω και ποιο καλωδιο ειναι δικο μου απο αυτα που φευγουν απο την κεραια στην ταρατσα γιατι ειναι πολλα, ενα για καθε διαμερισμα και ολα ειναι ενα ματσακι, χαμος δηλαδη. Πρεπει ομως να βρω μια λυση συντομα.

----------


## pavel

Επισης, μηπως θα βοηθουσε καποιος "ενισχυτης σηματος"? Δε γνωριζω τι παιζει βεβαια με αυτους. Εχω μπερδευτει ως προς το τι χρειαζεται.. Ενισχυτη σηματος, εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη, κλπ..

----------


## katmadas

> Και με τον αποκωδικοποιητη τα πιανω επειδη ειναι πιο "δυνατος"? Και τι κανω σε αυτη την περιπτωση? Πως κανω την μετρηση που λες? Υποψιν οτι ολη η οικοδομη εχει την ιδια κεραια. Θα ηθελα προφανως την πιο γρηγορη και οικονομικη λυση, οσο ειναι δυνατον αυτο.




την μετρηση δεν την κανεις εσυ αλλα τεχνικος με πεδιομετρο εκτος και αν εχεις βεβαια.
η υπολοιπη οικοδομη ολα καλα?κανενας δεν εχει προβλημμα?

-Η λυση για σενα ειναι αποκωδικοποιητης περιπου 30 ευρω.
-Η διορθωση του σηματος της κεντρικης εγκαταστασης που τα μοιραζονται ολοι τα χρηματα και μπορει να σου βγει πιο φθηνα.
-καμια φορα το προβλημμα ειναι πολυ απλο ακομα και μεσα στο σπιτι σου ομως.

τι να λεμε αν δεν μετρηθει το σημα σου μονο θεωριες....

μενεις μακρια απο συκιες νεαπολη?

----------


## pavel

Ναι, μένω πολύ ανατολικά. Πρέπει να βρεθει μια λύση όσο δυνατόν πιο σύντομα. Με έναν αποκωδικοποιητή θα τα πιάνω όλα κομπλέ, ωστοσο το πρόβλημα ίσως να είναι όπως ειπώθηκε ότι υπάρχει χαμηλό σήμα και η τηλεόραση δεν έχει τόσο δυνατό δεκτή. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δε ξέρω τι θέλει. Για τους υπόλοιπους στην οικοδομή δεν έχω ιδέα, αλλά η άλλη τηλεόραση μου πιάνει μπόμπα σε όλες τις πρίζες κεραίας. Είδα και κάτι ενισχυτακια σήματος για μέσα στο σπίτι δε ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο θα βοηθούσαν στην περίπτωση που το σήμα είναι αδύναμο, μήπως ενισχύουν και θόρυβο. Τι να κάνω, να πάρω έναν αποκωδικοποιητή και να πάνε όλα στο καλό?

----------


## street

εγω θα σε ελεγα να κοιταξεις λιγο ( πριν κανεις τα παραπανω ) τ  ρυθμισεις της tv σου , εκει στο μενου εγκαταστασης καναλιων δες αν λεει  καπου ισχυς κεραιας η ενεργη κεραια η εξωτερικη κεραια η κατι παρομοιο  και παιξε λιγο με αυτην την ρυθμιση εαν εχει , βασικα κλειστην , αυτη η  ρυθμιση βγαζει 5 βολτ στο βυσμα της κεραιας με την προυποθεση οτι θα  τροφοδοτει καποιο ενισχυτη ιστου , εαν ειναι ενεργοποιημενη και υπαρχει  ενισχυτης κεντρικος η καπου βραχυκυκλωνει το καλωδιο τοτε υπαρχει ενα  θεμα σαν και αυτο που περιγραφεις , σε καθε αλλαγη να κανεις scan απο  την αρχη

----------


## chip

το είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ο αδερφός μου (με LG). Μάλιστα κάποιες φορές αποφάσιζε και έπαιζε (συνήθως όταν ήταν στον μάστορα) του άλλαξαν και tuner αλλά δεν..... τελικά έβαλε ένα εξωτερικό αποκωδικοποιητή Full ΗD και σε κάποιο forum διάβασε ότι κάποιο bga τσιπ στην πλακέτα έχει ξεκολλήσει και  θέλει reballing....

----------


## pavel

τελικα κι ομως εφταιγε η τηλεοραση. δε ξερω τι ακριβως, αλλα εχει προβλημα ο ενσωματωμενος αποκωδικοποιητης της, προφανως καποιο θεμα στην πλακετα, καποιο ολοκληρωμενο ή οτιδηποτε. πηρα εναν εξωτερικο και ησυχασα

----------


## katmadas

> τελικα κι ομως εφταιγε η τηλεοραση. δε ξερω τι ακριβως, αλλα εχει προβλημα ο ενσωματωμενος αποκωδικοποιητης της, προφανως καποιο θεμα στην πλακετα, καποιο ολοκληρωμενο ή οτιδηποτε. πηρα εναν εξωτερικο και ησυχασα



ΕΙπαμε αν η ληψη ειναι οριακη μπορει να συμβει και αυτο.
οχι ομως απαραιτητα οτι φταει η τηλεοραση!

Αλλα για να το λες με σιγουρια μαλλον θα φωναξες κανεναν να μετρησει....

Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχα μια περιπτωση που εφταιγε το tuner οντως καθως μετρησα το σημα και ηταν 75%.
Αν εσενα ειναι 45-50% το σημα δεν μπορεις να το πεις με σιγουρια.

Αφου εκανες την δουλεια σου ολα καλα.

----------

